
Ask HN: Any free or low-cost API to get ETF data weekly? - isoos
I&#x27;m looking for a very simple automation where I can pull in ETF data every week (no need for realtime market data), run a simple portfolio analysis (e.g. stock%, or geo% targets), and the script could alert me if I&#x27;d need to rebalance the portfolio.<p>At minimum it would provide the price and AUM, but it would be nice to have other details (TER, holdings, dividend data).
======
AnonQ
[https://www.ibm.com/search?lang=de&cc=de&q=Server.%201.0.11....](https://www.ibm.com/search?lang=de&cc=de&q=Server.%201.0.11.0)

